# how do i keep my plants green?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

previously i had amazon swords and java fern and the all slowly browned off and died except for the java fern as new ones constantly kept coming through.
Now i have completely redone my tank with 5 bunches of amaozon swords at the back of my tank, then bogwood infront and some what i think is dwarf hair grass. How do i keep them green and healthy? I always have algae problem on the tank glass which i think is because its in direct light of the window so the sun gets to it, i am now trying to keep my blinds closed at all times, will this help?


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Do you use root tabs? If not, that may be your problem. Swords are generally heavy root feeders and need root tabs to help survive. Your swords and other plants must have sucked the nutrients dry out of the substrate and started to slowly die off. And it's not the direct sunlight that caused this either. 

How much lighting do you have and do you dose anything?


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i do not dose anything and i just have the standard bulb from an aqua a380

i do not use root tabs, what do they do?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

They deliver ferts straight to the roots of the plant. I've used them but they didn't help me at all. I think I am semi brown thumbed at the plant thing though. I keep trying


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

okay, so say i but some root tabs what do i do with them then?


----------



## Only One Haze (Sep 6, 2011)

bury them in the substrate a few inches apart and a couple inches away from the plants.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Does this keep them green or just helpthem to grow as my plants grow but just end Up having brown ends


----------

